# Need advice on Salary



## tomase2 (Nov 30, 2016)

2 years work experience, and have been offered a role paying me 25000 dirhams a month.

they will pay for my flight out there and relocation costs 2 weeks in a hotel while i find a place and I get some kind of medical cover.

Does this seem like enough money for a single guy living in dubai?

I aim to save as much as possible while still going out clubbing and for dinner every now and then? what are your thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

My thoughts are that there is a Sticky Thread with 3,500 posts and a million views but you seem to have posted there as well - why duplicate posts ?
What are they paying you to do for 25,000AED a month and what are your expectations ?


----------



## tomase2 (Nov 30, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> My thoughts are that there is a Sticky Thread with 3,500 posts and a million views but you seem to have posted there as well - why duplicate posts ?
> What are they paying you to do for 25,000AED a month and what are your expectations ?


Hi new to the forum, when i posted on the sticky thread my post wasn't appearing because I hadn't yet email confirmed my account (didn't realise this was the reason at the time, I thought there was an issue with the post so decided to start a new thread also). It was only after i'd started the new thread did I realise my posts wouldn't show oil I email confirmed.

I literally have no expectations as I don't know much about living/working in Dubai so any info you can provide would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

What's the job?

Share a decent 2 bed apartment and basic bills (including phone) will take around 30% of your salary, if you want a car, add 3,000, then a beer only costs you £12 a pint.....


----------



## tomase2 (Nov 30, 2016)

The Rascal said:


> What's the job?
> 
> Share a decent 2 bed apartment and basic bills (including phone) will take around 30% of your salary, if you want a car, add 3,000, then a beer only costs you £12 a pint.....


Job is for an commerce manager role. So based on your response I take it that isn't a particularly good offer? Should I ask for more?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

tomase2 said:


> Job is for an commerce manager role. So based on your response I take it that isn't a particularly good offer? Should I ask for more?


Depends on how much you spend on clubbing and beers really, work on the rule of thumb that half your 25k is bills (rent, car, food, phone). Then take it from there.


----------



## tomase2 (Nov 30, 2016)

The Rascal said:


> tomase2 said:
> 
> 
> > Job is for an commerce manager role. So based on your response I take it that isn't a particularly good offer? Should I ask for more?
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, anything else you can think of off the top of your head that I should be aware of. Is it a bad thing to only be receiving a basic salary and no bonus, living allowance etc?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

25,000 a month for someone with only two years' experience is pretty damn good. 

I'm guessing you're in your early - mid 20s? 

Find a flatshare in the Marina for 5k a month, rent a car for 2k a month, spend 4k a month on food and social activities, total is 11k and rest is savings for holidays and housing deposit or whatever you want to do with it. It's eminently doable. 

Of course, you could easily spend a whole lot more. It's up to you.

I wouldn't worry about allowances. Always focus on the final sum. 25k total base salary is actually better than 25k salary that consists of a 15k base and 10k housing because your end of service gratuity is based on the basic salary, not including the allowances.


----------



## tomase2 (Nov 30, 2016)

TallyHo said:


> 25,000 a month for someone with only two years' experience is pretty damn good.
> 
> I'm guessing you're in your early - mid 20s?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, good to know these things. Yeh turn 25 in a couple of months. Gonna see if I can negotiate slightly but if not think il probably take the plunge anyway. Thanks everyone for your replies


----------



## Kenzie (Mar 12, 2016)

A manager position with only 2 years experience is rather surprising..

But in any case, 25,000 is a really good offer for a single person with 2years experience. Will you have bills to pay back home? That would be a big factor. Otherwise, you can definitely live a decent life and save.

On a side note, 2 weeks is a bit short to get settled.


----------



## tomase2 (Nov 30, 2016)

Hey, no bills to pay back home should I be moving over which is good.

This might be a dumb question but obviously Dubai is tax free which is great. But in terms of sending money back to a UK account and then not having to pay tax on it when you return back to the UK? How easy is that to do and what do I need to be aware of so I don't get burnt? I've read on some forums that people just do bank transfers to their UK account on a monthly basis? Is this the best approach?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

tomase2 said:


> Hey, no bills to pay back home should I be moving over which is good.
> 
> This might be a dumb question but obviously Dubai is tax free which is great. But in terms of sending money back to a UK account and then not having to pay tax on it when you return back to the UK? How easy is that to do and what do I need to be aware of so I don't get burnt? I've read on some forums that people just do bank transfers to their UK account on a monthly basis? Is this the best approach?


Get an good accountant in the UK who is versed in tax law. Will cost you a little cash but will save you hassle moving forward. Forums are littered with "experts".


----------



## tomase2 (Nov 30, 2016)

A valid point. Thanks mate!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You really dont need a tax advisor if all you are doing is moving money back to the UK, unless you have property and family ties there.

The only person to speak to here about Tax is Nikkisizer. the rest of us are amateurs with experience which isnt the same thing.


----------



## tomase2 (Nov 30, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> You really dont need a tax advisor if all you are doing is moving money back to the UK, unless you have property and family ties there.
> 
> The only person to speak to here about Tax is Nikkisizer. the rest of us are amateurs with experience which isnt the same thing.


Hey yeh all I'm doing is moving money back. How do I reach out to him? Or should I just try search some of his posts


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Start off by calling Nikki 'her' is a good start .......... 

You can PM her via the Forum.


----------



## tomase2 (Nov 30, 2016)

Haha thanks


----------

